# Rice, Broccoli 'n Cheese Cups



## Luvs2Cook (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't know what forum to post this as there was no "side dish" forum so I put it here w/ the apps.



Rice, Broccoli 'n Cheese Cups 

1 cup instant white rice, uncooked 
1 cup chicken broth 
1-1/2 cups frozen chopped broccoli, thawed, drained 
2/3 cup KRAFT Shredded Mozzarella Cheese 
1/4 cup KRAFT Ranch Dressing 
2 eggs, lightly beaten 


PREHEAT oven to 350°F. Prepare rice as directed on package, substituting chicken broth for the water. Place cooked rice in large mixing bowl; cool slightly. Stir in remaining ingredients until well blended. 
SPOON mixture evenly into 8 greased muffin cups. 
BAKE 25 min. or until lightly browned.


----------

